# Success Finally!



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Birds bathing! Placing video here for I am also posting a pic.

They were terrified at first then they loved it. Funny how only the males bathed and the girls only sipped or watched from afar. Sorry not the best quality.
Rainbow, Oliver and Loki






Drenched but happy!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Heidi....their excitement was pretty obvious...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

it was their first bath experience. The last time I tried a covered bird bath they tried to mate lol All 3 boys were soaked from head to toe. I will try to get them to do this in the day light. It is so fun to watch them being so very happy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Now that they've tried it they'll be excited as soon as you put the bath in their cage.  
Sparky will jump into his bath as soon as I put it in the cage - before I've even poured the water into it. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

it is so fun to watch them so happy


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Bathtime always brings a smile to my face, the enjoyment they get is so obvious and the excitement and chatter another great budgie secret that only we here know about . SHSH


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great and maybe next time your girls will join in the bathing fun as well!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

So cute! I am a bit envious - Sammy hates bathing, water, mists, everything! Even when he's panting and holding his wings apart... I think it's my lot in life to have animals that hate water (my dog also hates baths)


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

PrincipePio said:


> So cute! I am a bit envious - Sammy hates bathing, water, mists, everything! Even when he's panting and holding his wings apart... I think it's my lot in life to have animals that hate water (my dog also hates baths)


I had a basset hound that loved bubble baths. He would get so excited.

I hope snowflake at least joins in she the other day used her water bowl as a bath and all 5 others were in line waiting on a drink. It was funny. Loki would sneak up and tap her on her back to get her to leave so he and the others can drink and she would not have any of it lol


----------

